# Property "Speculators", not Property "Investors"



## Mike (12 Apr 2005)

Here's a quote from another thread in this forum, which was not related to property;

QUOTE:
"Personally I wouldn't invest in anything in which I didn't fully understand"

It's weird how many people readily "invest" in property, when in reality they have little real knowledge of the forces of the property market.  Simply purchasing property in the hope it will do what it has done in the last few years.

In fact, it is difficult to describe many property investors as "investors", but more accurately as "speculators".


----------



## stobear (12 Apr 2005)

If you buy any weekend paper and flick through the property section you will be bombared with investment advice, locations here and abroad. I agree, some people are only skimming over the information they see. Based on the fact that the market has surged over the last 10 years people think its a great investment and countries with a whiff of a celtic tiger economy are a 'safe bet' for investment.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Apr 2005)

stobear said:
			
		

> If you buy any weekend paper and flick through the property section you will be bombared with investment advice



Sorry to be pedantic but you will more likely be bombarded with sales pitches and hype rather than independent, objective, truthful "advice".


----------



## stobear (12 Apr 2005)

Point taken


----------

